# Couple Experimental Cutting Boards



## gvwp (Apr 14, 2015)

Here are a couple cutting boards I put together. A little different than what I have done before.

Reactions: Like 5 | Way Cool 8


----------



## JR Parks (Apr 14, 2015)

Almost too pretty to cut on !!!!


----------



## Nature Man (Apr 14, 2015)

Intriguing! Successful experiment. Chuck


----------



## barry richardson (Apr 14, 2015)

Very nice! Puzzling how you did them....


----------



## Tony (Apr 14, 2015)

Until you get one, you have no idea what you're missing. I consider it an indispensable tool now. Tony


----------



## Tony (Apr 14, 2015)

Tony said:


> Until you get one, you have no idea what you're missing. I consider it an indispensable tool now. Tony



Sorry guys, Senior moment, wrong thread! David, that's a beautiful board, I really like it! Tony


----------



## gvwp (Apr 15, 2015)

barry richardson said:


> Very nice! Puzzling how you did them....



I talked to a fellow at the Milwaukee wood working show about how to make them. Basically you put two boards on top of each other and put a spot of glue to hold them in place. After the glue sets run both boards through the bandsaw at the same time. Swap the top and bottom parts and glue back together. Works really well.

Reactions: Thank You! 2


----------

